# [INSTALACIÓN] No space left on device(solucionado)

## hemalos

Hola a todos:

Quiero ser un usuario de gentoo, sin embargo al tratar de instalarlo tengo un problema.

He seguido los pasos que menciona el handbook de instalación de la página de gentoo.

En el paso de descomprimir el portage-latest.tar.bz2, una vez que lo he descargado, me da el siguiente mensaje (después de descomprimir varios archivos):

```

No space left on device

```

No termina de descomprimir y el tar da un mensaje de error.

Cuando verifico la cantidad de espacio que me queda en el disco con el comando 

```
df -h
```

 me da:

```

Filesystem            Size  Used   Avail  Use%  Mounted on

/dev/hda5             2.6G  1.3G  1.2G   52%    /mnt/gentoo

```

Es evidente que me queda un espacio considerable de disco.

Mi disco de 20G está particionado de la siguiente manera:

```

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1        3873     1951866    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2            3877        4884      508032   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3            4885       29564    12438720    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda4           29565       38792     4650912   83  Linux

/dev/hda5            4885       10187     2672680+  83  Linux

/dev/hda6           10188       29564     9765976+   7  HPFS/NTFS

```

Deseo instalar gentoo en /dev/hda5 (2.6 G)

¿Qué puede estar pasando?

Cualquier ayuda será bien recibida. 

Gracias.Last edited by hemalos on Sun Nov 01, 2009 2:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Probablemente estés descomprimiendo el archivo al arbol de directorios del ramdisk en lugar de al del disco rígido. (Me ha pasado un par de veces  :Very Happy: )

Solución: Si no te acuerdas en donde estás parado al momento de ejecutar un comando, para no errarle o te cambias a la ubicación que corresponde o usas paths absolutos en lugar de relativos.

Donde el handbook diga: tar -jxvf archivo.extensión -C usr/portage usas:

```
tar -jxvf archivo.extensión -C /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage
```

También podrías haberte quedado sin inodos, como formateaste esa partición?

PD: 2.6Gb para Gentoo es muy poco si vale mi consejo.

Salud!

----------

## hemalos

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Probablemente estés descomprimiendo el archivo al arbol de directorios del ramdisk en lugar de al del disco rígido. (Me ha pasado un par de veces )
> 
> Solución: Si no te acuerdas en donde estás parado al momento de ejecutar un comando, para no errarle o te cambias a la ubicación que corresponde o usas paths absolutos en lugar de relativos.
> 
> Donde el handbook diga: tar -jxvf archivo.extensión -C usr/portage usas:
> ...

 

Hola:

Gracias por contestar.

Hice exactamente lo que dice el handbook (en paths absolutos):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tar xvjf /mnt/gentoo/portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr
> 
> 

 

Por otro lado, para formatear la partición hice:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mkfs.ext3 -cv /dev/hda5
> 
> 

 

Según leí, para instalar gentoo era suficiente con disponer de 1.5 G, ¿no?

Tendré que ver lo de los inodos (voy a leer qué son y cómo se checan).

Gracias...

P.D. He comenzado a leer tu blog y me ha gustado.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hemalos

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> También podrías haberte quedado sin inodos, como formateaste esa partición?
> 
> 

 

Efectivamente, me he quedado sin inodos.  :Sad: 

Acabo de checar con df -i y me ha dado lo siguiente:

```

Filesystem            Inodes   IUsed   IFree IUse% Mounted on

/dev/hda5             167328  167328       0  100% /media/disk

```

Según man mkfs.ext3, el tamaño de los inodos se puede variar con la opción -I tamaño_inodo y que el tamaño del inodo por defecto es 128 bytes; sin embargo checando con 

```

dumpe2fs -h /dev/hda5

```

obtengo:

```

Inode size:               256

```

Tendré que variar el tamaño del inode con la opción -I y colocarlo explícitamente a 128. Con esto, podré colocar un mayor número de archivos en mi partición, ¿no?.

Gracias Inodoro_Pereyra por darme la pista .  :Smile: 

Voy a formatearlo así y veré si ahora sí puedo instalar gentoo...

----------

## Txema

No es que 2,6GB sea poco para instalar Gentoo, es que si lo vas a usar con interfaz gráfico y para un uso normal de escritorio es físicamente imposible.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Mi record, con entorno gráifco y todo (xfce4.6) es 900Mb, pero deshaciéndome de muchas partes vitales: /usr/portage, /usr/src, por ejemplo... En definitiva queda un Gentoo funcional pero imposible de actualizar o mantener.

2.6Gb no te va a alcanzar a menos que hagas un poco de malabarismo con el espacio.

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

yo uso 15 gb para el /, y uso /var/tmp y /usr/portage en particiones separadas. ademas del /home y el boot claro esta.

en gral mi /, sin el /usr/portage pesa alrededor de los 3gb.

el problema es que cuando compilas, /var/tmp se hace bastante grande, ya que se realiza la compilacion ahi adentro

----------

## hemalos

Gracias a todos por contestar.

Sí, ya me di cuenta de que 2.6 G es realmente poco. He podido instalar gentoo (sin interfaz gráfica) con cron y syslog-ng y sólo me quedan alrededor de 500 M.

Con respecto del problema de los inodos (se me habían acabado   :Sad: ) lo solucioné formateando mi partición y construyendo mi sistema de archivos con:

```

mkfs.ext3 -I 128 -i 8192 -cv /dev/hda5

```

para cambiar el tamaño de los inodos y con ello lograr tener un mayor número dentro de ese espacio.  Ahí queda como referencia para aquellos primerizos en gentoo (como yo) que en un futuro tengan un problema similar.

Veré si reparticiono mi disco para poner gentoo o me aviento a experimentar para tratar de hacer un gentoo-desktop funcional dentro de esos 2.6 G.

 :Smile: 

Pongo el hilo como solucionado porque el problema por el que se abrió fue resuelto.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Provisoriamente podrías seguir la instalación dentro de esas particiones ntfs que hay en tu disco... El día de mañana redimensionando las particiones podrías volcar el contenido de tus particiones ntfs en donde corresponde, por ejemplo:

Crear un archivo de 2Gb dentro de tu partición ntfs, que voy a suponer montada en /mnt/win:

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/win/2gbparalinux bs=512 count=4096
```

Formatear el archivo recién creado con un sistema de archivos cualquiera a elección:

```
mkfs.ext3 /mnt/win/2gbparalinux
```

Montar el archivo en cualquier lado para poder usarlo:

```
mount -o loop /mnt/win/2gbparalinux /mnt/tmp
```

Copiar todo el contenido de /usr/portage (o el directorio que elijas) a tu nuevo archivo contenedor:

```
cp -va /usr/portage/* /mnt/tmp
```

Desmontar el archivo y montarlo en su nueva ubicación:

```
umont /mnt/tmp && mount -o loop /mnt/win/2gbparalinux /usr/portage
```

Si todo va bien, ya se puede borrar /usr/portage de tu partición raíz y montar ese archivo en su lugar, que físicamente estará alojado en tu partición ntfs. Solo faltaría una entrada en fstab para que se automonte durante el arraque y listo. Se puede hacer esto mismo con cualquier directorio siempre y cuando la partición nfts estuviera montada con anterioridad. (Supongo, por que en la práctica, todo esto que sugiero no lo intenté nunca  :Very Happy: )

Salud!

----------

